# Burke 3/7/11



## Zand (Mar 7, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: * Monday 3/7/11

*Resort or Ski Area: * Burke, VT

*Conditions: * POWDER 24"+, Heavy Snow, 10s

*Trip Report: *

Insane morning up at Burke. Woke up at 7:45 in hopes of digging out and getting to first chair, however LSC didn't do any plowing at all and the digging out process ended up exceeding 90 mins to get out of the spot and then out of the unplowed parking lot (snow was over my bumper). Finally got rolling just after 9:30 and was on the chair at 10.

Started off with upper Dougs into the woods and down to Marshland. Snow was knee-to-waist deep in most untracked spots. They groomed quite a bit after closing yesterday so it was like vast oceans of flat powder. Woods were INSANE. Embarassed myself trying to bomb Open Slope in hopes of making it back to the chair without having to hike, but had my tips sink and faceplanted in front of the crowd at the lodge.

Second run was Upper Warrens into the woods and over to Little Chief. More insane woods, less tracked out than Doug's at that point. Snow under the Poma was DEEP. 

Headed for Jungle after that. Willoughby was quite blown off... down to the grooming in a lot of spots (and some ice in the flatter spots from the 50 degree temps yesterday... that seems like lightyears away now). Jungle was off the hook. Even the usual crappiest spots were bliss.

Next up was Sasquatch to Dixiland. Sasquatch was really tracked out at that point, but still enough snow to cover the boneyard at the end when it dumps out onto the powerline. Dixiland was mint... lots of untracked shots. East Bowl hike out was a PITA, but worth it for a run.

After a repeat of Jungle, I hit the Dougs woods to Marshland combo again. Still tons of untracked at that point, not to mention that it was snowing so hard that many of the tracks that had just been put down 20-30 minutes beforehand were already filling in. 

Last run was Fox's. Almost completely covered, a few of the biggest rocks were starting to poke out, but nothing like skiing that run with so much snow. Took a nice spill in the chute near the top... lost a ski in the powder which was somehow scooted by me even though I thought it was still above me. I wanted to finish up on Little Chief but I was too exhausted by that point. Enough snow at that point to ski through the top terrace and down to the bottom terrace right to my car lol. Also saw people skiing on College Rd on the way back to campus lol.

Insane day up there, and still coming down hard too. I'll be back up tomorrow afternoon after class.


----------



## makimono (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice!! Sounds epic 

I have Wednesday off and was thinking of either Burke or Midd's, both have really good deal$. I've never been to Burke before, how is it for snowboards (and monoskis)? From you TR and looking at the trail map it sounds like there's some heavy run out?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 7, 2011)

IIRC, bottom part of East Bowl is not snowboarder friendly and the T-Bar can be a challenge. Otherwise, great mountain to shred.

Sitting in my office, I am very very jealous of all you up north!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> IIRC, bottom part of East Bowl is not snowboarder friendly and the T-Bar can be a challenge. Otherwise, great mountain to shred.
> 
> Sitting in my office, I am very very jealous of all you up north!


 
T-Bar?  You mean Poma?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 7, 2011)

Jealous!


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah today was awesome.  We rode from first chair to olst chair and logged 13 runs for the day.  Our first run was saqautch into dixiland and had first tracks there.  Its still DUMPING as of right now on Burke mt.  What a day...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbs up:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice.  The advantages to being in college.  I had some epic powder days then and still do now every once in a while!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2011)

Twas good today. I was on the 4th chair (should have been third but 1 guy decided he wanted to ride alone).
Unfortunately I suck at my GoPro. I went to buy new Lithium batteries this morning and bought AA instead of AAA :dunce:. I got only one decent video of the first run and it is all blurry due to some moisture on the lens :sad:. Then I got on the wrong sequence of button pushing and I ended up recording the entire lift ride and then none of the subsequent run and then the Alkaline batteries I was using died. Oh well. I will always have the fond memories!
Good skiing with you Roark. I'm glad you were able to make it back north again on short turn around :razz:  There is a four foot high by 54 foot long drift running the length of the deck that I still have to shovel.


----------



## roark (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome day, thanks for playing tour guide! A few pics:

Random boarder first run





from_the_NEK





Still snowing, low vis





more ftNEK


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully you all left an untracked turn here and there.  This wind should be redistributing things a bit anyway.

It's been awhile since I've been to Burke.  Can you get a ticket at mid-Burke?  Is that a better option than coming up out of the Sherburne?  Thanks.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Hopefully you all left an untracked turn here and there.  This wind should be redistributing things a bit anyway.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been to Burke.  Can you get a ticket at mid-Burke?  Is that a better option than coming up out of the Sherburne?  Thanks.



Mid-week tickets are only sold at the base lodge. I picked mine up and the drove to the mid lodge this morning. There is stuff left but get there early :beer:


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Mid-week tickets are only sold at the base lodge. I picked mine up and the drove to the mid lodge this morning. There is stuff left but get there early :beer:



Gracias.  Will do.


----------



## Zand (Mar 7, 2011)

I gotta meet you up there some time NEK... I want to discover some more off map stuff haha.


----------

